# Drive away locking



## Mike Deal (Apr 28, 2005)

Does anyone know how you open doors once car has stopped and key removed with drive away locking..thanks for help!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Hit the central lock/unlock button on the center console to unlock all the doors at once. Otherwise, you have to pull the door handle twice... once to unlock them and the second time to actually open the door.

There is no auto-unlock-when-stopped feature that I know of in the current E46. Future bimmers might have that feature, especially if the other high-end marques against which BMW competes already have that feature.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Yeah, auto unlock, like GM did, so car jackers figured this out and waited for the car to go into park, then jumped in. 

Auto unlock can be a VERY BAD THING.


----------



## Ridgeway (Jun 25, 2004)

operknockity said:


> There is no auto-unlock-when-stopped feature that I know of in the current E46. Future bimmers might have that feature, especially if the other high-end marques against which BMW competes already have that feature.


I'm not sure if/why you would want that feature though.

From a safety standpoint it opens you up to an increased threat...say your waiting for someone @ a remote/dark location, and you stop the car for whatever reason...do you really want the doors to unlock?

Maybe I'm just really used to always double pulling the door handles... :bigpimp:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Ridgeway said:


> I'm not sure if/why you would want that feature though.
> 
> From a safety standpoint it opens you up to an increased threat...say your waiting for someone @ a remote/dark location, and you stop the car for whatever reason...do you really want the doors to unlock?
> 
> Maybe I'm just really used to always double pulling the door handles... :bigpimp:


 Not everyone lives in a city where you take your life in your hands just coming to a stop at a red light. For those folks, the auto-unlock would make things easier, especially if you are coming from a marque that already has it or a marque where you don't have to do the double pull just to open a locked door.

And if BMW does offer it at some point, I'm sure that there'll be a programming feature to enable/disable it so those that want it can have it and those that don't won't. Just like the auto-locking feature is programmable.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> Yeah, auto unlock, like GM did, so car jackers figured this out and waited for the car to go into park, then jumped in.
> 
> Auto unlock can be a VERY BAD THING.


Most (if not all) GM cars with the auto unlock feature allow for owner disabling of the function. I believe you step on the brake pedal while pressing the lock button, or something similar. I had several GM cars with the auto unlock and I have to say I liked it. My previous C240 also unlocked all doors when you pulled one of the front door inside handles to open the door.


----------

